# Apparently There Is A Schubert Piano Concerto



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

It's a wonderful work, but seems mysteriously familiar. The pianist plays..beautifully also.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

DaveM said:


> It's a wonderful work, but seems mysteriously familiar. The pianist plays..beautifully also.


Ouch, so the other guy took credit?


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

Oh, Schuuu,, Schuu...., Schuuu ... oot. not quite rightut:


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

DaveM said:


> It's a wonderful work, but seems mysteriously familiar. The pianist plays..beautifully also.


Mamma Mia !!!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

always remember, always remember:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

But then, in this other Schubert piano concertante work, the orchestra doesn't have much to do.






(original youtube: 



)


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I _knew_ that was Schubert's music from the very first note! Just as sure as I know that's a Baldwin D grand on which pianist Hélène Grimaud is playing.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

SONNET CLV said:


> I _knew_ that was Schubert's music from the very first note! Just as sure as I know that's a Baldwin D grand on which pianist Hélène Grimaud is playing.


Yes, someone changed the nameplate on the piano and Grimaud has had some impressive aesthetic surgery performed.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

DaveM said:


> Yes, someone changed the nameplate on the piano and Grimaud has had some impressive aesthetic surgery performed.


Yes, the increased size of the nose is impressive and the thing one immediately notices! First-rate surgeon.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I feel a horror film coming on . . . .

*Clara's Karmic Counterplay from the Crypt! *


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

The funny thing is... I have always associated the opening melody of the Schumann Piano Concerto with that of Schubert’s Arpeggione Sonata. Has anybody else picked up on this?


----------

